
Show HN: Zorro, a service to keep your IDs private - rodrigodiez
https://github.com/rodrigodiez/zorro
======
rodrigodiez
OP here: just wanted to submit this to have some feedback regarding the idea
and the code.

Insecure internal IDs is a problem that quite a lot of companies I've worked
for have so I just decided to have some fun solving the problem!

~~~
ezekg
> Important: Zorro is under heavy development at the moment and under any
> circumstance its usage in production is recommended

Does this mean _not_ recommended? ;)

~~~
rodrigodiez
Ha! You are right, apologies for the poor grammar. Fixed! :)

